# I'm currently in the USA. Should I get a peanut / qwerty remote?



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

What do you think the chances of the peanut qwerty remote working with the vmtivo?

Im in the states for another 2/3 days. Should I grab one to try????


----------



## louis wu (Dec 12, 2010)

royfox said:


> What do you think the chances of the peanut qwerty remote working with the vmtivo?
> 
> Im in the states for another 2/3 days. Should I grab one to try????


I could be wrong but I think the Qwerty remote is bluetooth isn't it? If so as far as I know the VM tivo doesn't have that capability. I'm assuming that the premiere does.
If I'm wrong can you bring me back one too?


----------



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

The qwerty remote required a usb bluetooth adaptor for full functionality (which comes supplied with it, afaik), so the ports being enabled is the minimum requirement. Beyond that I've no idea. 

Tivo web site says it works with all Premiere boxes although Premiere boxes supplied directly from RCN (which has similar additional features to the vTivo) need a software update but a RCN forum says it works fine as it is.


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

And don't forget that the UK Virgin Media powered by TiVo box is not a premiere box.

It's a custom manufactured box by Cisco specifically for Virgin which just happens to run TiVo's middleware.

The remote control codes used are Virgin's.


----------



## louis wu (Dec 12, 2010)

frobozz said:


> The qwerty remote* required a usb bluetooth adaptor for full functionality (which comes supplied with it, afaik*), so the ports being enabled is the minimum requirement. Beyond that I've no idea.
> 
> Tivo web site says it works with all Premiere boxes although Premiere boxes supplied directly from RCN (which has similar additional features to the vTivo) need a software update but a RCN forum says it works fine as it is.


I didn't know that, I always assumed the Premiere had bluetooth built in.



M_at said:


> *And don't forget that the UK Virgin Media powered by TiVo box is not a premiere box.*
> 
> It's a custom manufactured box by Cisco specifically for Virgin which just happens to run TiVo's middleware.
> 
> The remote control codes used are Virgin's.


This is true.


----------



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

louis wu said:


> I didn't know that, I always assumed the Premiere had bluetooth built in.


From an Amazon.com review:

"Installation couldn't be easier. Plug the Bluetooth receiver (supplied in the box) into one of the USB plugs in the back of your TiVO..."

http://www.amazon.com/TiVoSlide-C00240-Keyboard-Remote-Control/dp/B003YKFKR6



M_at said:


> The remote control codes used are Virgin's.


True for the IR codes but bluetooth codes would use a different protocol and as VM don't currently have any bluetooth remotes, I'd hope they would use Tivo codes. I don't know anything much about this though so could be writing complete b***s.


----------



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

p.s. &#163;58 to import one via the Amazon link in previous post (including import tax AFAICT)


----------



## dwarfofpoison (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd hang on to your money it's extremely doubtful the remote will work.

The remote is definitely Bluetooth and the USB ports on the Virgin TiVo aren't enabled yet.

S1 owners have already stated the S1 peanut doesn't work with the Virgin TiVo so the chances that even if a firmware update enabled the USB ports it's a very, very slim chance the US remote would work. 

Virgin say they have plans but even with a glimmer of hope I can't invisage the near future to be anything soon


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

"Apparently" we're all getting one *for free*:



> the american style remote control with the slide out QWERTY keyboard, will launch before the end of this year.
> The remotes will automatically be sent out to all TiVo customers at no cost.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You forgot to provide a link to the source for the quote, mike  (Not that I think you'd make anything up!)


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> You forgot to provide a link to the source for the quote, mike  (Not that I think you'd make anything up!)


Try this one

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/Tivo-QWERTY-Keyboard/m-p/782115


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks 

I'll believe it when it happens though 

(If it doesn't, I've got one here anyway 'cos someone bought me one earlier this year )


----------

